# Keeping a kitten



## Poppy18 (Sep 9, 2015)

We weren't going to keep one of Poppy's kittens, but now they're here we're thinking about it... 

She's only about a year old and loves to play so we thought a companion might be good for her - what are peoples experiences of this? Will they get along or will Poppy potentially find the kitten irritating?

Does it make much of a difference if we we're to keep a boy or girl?

Thanks!!


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm sure she would love a companion. When my Charli was not quite a year I trapped two feral kittens. Everyone is a happy camper now, and Charli loves to play and enjoys the company. Boy or girl? Your choice. I have all girls, just by chance as the kittens were an unknown until trapped and I was going to keep them regardless. I, personally, prefer girl kitties, but that's just me...although I have a feral I've been caring for over six years now, and he's a boy...I always have a fear a boy will start that funky spraying, but it's a pretty unfounded fear.


----------

